
Codidact – A community run stack exchange alternative - greatjack613
https://codidact.org/
======
greatjack613
This is currently a WIP and things are moving quite fast!

Feel free to join, help, and contribute.

We have a lot of good issues for people new to open source, so this is a great
project to begin your open source career.

I also want to clarify that this is fully open source and community run, no
money hungry corporation behind it.

